# Sentra 2001 SE (Sports package) tire size question



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Will 175/70R13 winter tires fit?

Many thanks for any help...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

audiophilia said:


> *Will 175/70R13 winter tires fit?
> 
> Many thanks for any help... *


SE with Sports package? Uhmm, as far as I know, there's a Performance Package that has 16" wheels. 13's aren't even a stock wheel diameter. Are you supplying aftermarket wheels? If so, what's the bolt pattern?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Steelies with 13 inch Artic Alpins 4 bolt


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

audiophilia said:


> *Steelies with 13 inch Artic Alpins 4 bolt *


4 bolt X114? That would fit find, I would imagine. Have you tried www.tirerack.com and compare wheel and tire diameters?


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

audiophilia said:


> *Will 175/70R13 winter tires fit?
> 
> Many thanks for any help... *


i believe your brakes may interfere.


----------

